

LEGO Logic Gates - gcopenhaver
http://goldfish.ikaruga.co.uk/logic.html

======
axod
Coincidentally I was just checking out a v8 air engine someone made:
[http://jalopnik.com/391187/lego-maniac-blows-minds-
with-1440...](http://jalopnik.com/391187/lego-maniac-blows-minds-
with-1440-rpm-mindstorms-v8-lego-engine)

Also a sudoku solver out of Lego:
[http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/94177-Swedish-
Hack...](http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/94177-Swedish-Hacker-
Builds-Sudoku-Solving-Lego-Robot)

Equally impressive :)

------
algorias
A new law shall be coined: If it can be built in LEGO, it will be...
eventually.

~~~
khafra
Perhaps with the corollary: Yes, it can be built in LEGO.

~~~
algorias
I wonder when we'll have Lisp in LEGO.

------
d64
Here's another Lego adder, done with pneumatics:
<http://www.kclague.net/PneumADDic%20II/index.htm>

------
mrshoe
Who said Moore's law was dead?

